# Cypress table build thread



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know I'm nowhere near the craftsman that others are on here. But I love seeing the build threads on here. I know they help me out alot. Since I'm building my daughter a table for her new house, I thought I might give a build thread a try. Hopefully I won't bore anyone.
The table will be 42" wide, 30" high. 
I went to a furniture shop and bought some cypress. They didn't have enough for the whole table, so I've got to find some more. But I've got enough to start on the base.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

The pictures show flattening the face, jointing the edge. I then planed the boards parallel, and cut to width and length. I've got two of the bottom part of the bases glued up. I've run out of clamps, so I'm now waiting on glue to dry, so I can do two more.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm stoked to see this ray. It's good to see you get a build going on.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Dom. I only got a little more done this evening. My 6" jointer has a really small bed.









And the pieces I need for the apron and stretcher are 6 feet long. So I used a straight edge and circ saw to make one edge straight.









I made a small template to set up the straight edge.









Then I cut the opposite edge on the table saw, and cut to width the stretcher and apron pieces. These are the four pieces.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that set up. I've jointed longer boards on a short bed before with good and bad results. It's a PITA though, but Your doing good do far.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I've done it, but I end up with a not straight edge somehow. I know it's me, but don't know what I'm doing wrong. So it was just easier to get good results.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Yeah I've done it, but I end up with a not straight edge somehow. I know it's me, but don't know what I'm doing wrong. So it was just easier to get good results.


I totally get it. Sometimes jointing longer boards is harder to do on a small bed because of hand placement is crucial. If not done properly you'll get a tapered board. It happens to me to, your not alone. Lol.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok. Second morning. Took my base pieces out of the clamps, and glued up two more. Took them over to the bandsaw, and started working the ends. 









I first cut them square. Then I cut the rounds.



















Here is the end after some sanding.





























That's all I got done this morning. The boss and CEO of the house wants me to grill some shrimp, so I'll get back to this later. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job, but what's going on, am I the only one following this build? Come on guys chime in.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's looking great!!! Where are you located and how much Cypress do you need? I might be able to help ya with that.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> That's looking great!!! Where are you located and how much Cypress do you need? I might be able to help ya with that.


Check his profile. He's in mississippi


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in Philadelphia MS. Central part. You're in N O right. That's a good piece to travel. I'm looking on Craig's list and ms farm market bulletin. Hopefully I'll find some.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rayking49 said:


> Yeah, I'm in Philadelphia MS. Central part. You're in N O right. That's a good piece to travel. I'm looking on Craig's list and ms farm market bulletin. Hopefully I'll find some.


MB shoul have some listings, I having looked in the MS one in a while though. I know of several mills out that way, I'll check to see if any are close to you later today.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i think im starting to understand. is that a SWANSON saw guite from Lowes? nice work. we want more pics


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I bought two of them a few years back when I was making my cedar walls. The wood I had was natural edge so I needed a way to put a straight edge on it. They have come in handy several times since then.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

These might help:

http://www.mifi.ms.gov/documents/HdwdSawMillsInMS2005.pdf

http://www.mifi.ms.gov/documents/SoftwdSawMillsInMS2005.pdf


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, how cool is that? Thanks Firemedic.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, after lunch, all I got done was the sanding of the other base. I've got to work 3rd shift so I had to quit and get some rest. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok. Morning 3. Got home from work this morning and spent a little over an hour in the shop. Got my other pieces of the base out of the clamps. I measured off and cut a 45 on each end of the board. It had to be done in 2 passes because it is too big for one. So I ran one pass on all four ends, then moved the fence on my miter gage to the other side of the blade, and flipped the pieces upside down and cut the rest of the miter. 









Then I sanded these two from 60 grit thru 220, like the first two. Now all four pieces are ready to be mortised. The bottom will have one mortise, centered for the 4x4 stretcher, and the top for the apron.

I put the pieces together for a 
mock-up to give you an idea of the base. I'll put a pad under each side of the bottom, and a couple turned balustrades. Hopefully it won't look too bad. 









Anyway, that is enough for today. Thanks for looking and have a good one.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Enjoying this build. The cypress is beautiful. Can't wait for more pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed andProsperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I meant to ask y'all, how should I do the mortise for the 4x4? One tenon, or split it for two tenons? Let me know what y'all think . And thanks.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

keep the pics coming


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess I'll try the two tenons, I think. Maybe I can tenon each half before I glue it up to make it 4x4. I'll have to be exact in my cuts. I'll have to think on it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ray, how are you planning to cut the tenons? Are you doing a wedged tenon or a straight glue tenon?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm doing a straight glued tenon. The base is about 5 inches thick. So I am thinking about an inch and a half or two inch tenon. I'm thinking to cut a tenon on each board with a dado blade before I glue them up into the 4x.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Another question I have is how far in from the end should I set my base. You know, in case someone sits at the end of the table. I had read on one site 17 inches, but that sounds like alot. What do y'all think??


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Couldn't you just do a mock up and pull up a chair? Than you'll get an idea where it should be.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I guess so. One of those Doh!! moments I guess.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I am gleefully subscribed. It is getting more and more exciting.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, working third shift for twelve hours a day, and having an hour and twenty minute drive each way isnt leaving much time for working in my shop. So I'm looking forward to the weekend. I did find some more cypress, so I'll soon have enough to finish this project. Once I get the time.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just found this thread, good job on the build thread, hope you show us all the step by step process as you go along. Love the cedar room.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is looking great. I've never worked with Cyprus before but you are definitely bringing out the beauty in that wood. Keep up the great work, as always, and I will be watching for your updates. This is awesome stuff.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Enjoying the thread...your cedar room is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all. It's mine and the wifes favorite room in the house now. It took me long enough, but I finally got it done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Morning all. I worked 12 hrs last night, but I couldn't wait to get home and work on my daughters table. I started off by putting my dado blade onto my saw. I set it up to 3/4 width. But it wouldn't fit thru my insert, so I had to make a zero clearance insert. 
I rough cut it on the bandsaw.









Then I set my belt sander up to fit it.



















Then I set it into the saw.









Setting my fence on the edge of the insert, I slowly raised the blade up through the insert.









After getting it all the way through, I set the fence up to cut the tenons.









I wanted 1 1/2 inch tenons. Can you see the mistake I made? I actually measured to the wrong side of the blade. I did not notice what I had done till I'd cut the first tenon.


















So I left it. Oh well, they'll just be deeper than I'd planned. I then glued up the stretcher. First pic is just layed together. 





























Here it is with all my clamps. So, 4 hrs later, I'm give out and waiting on glue to dry. I can see I need more clamps. Thanks for looking and have a good day.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I apologize for the poor picture quality. I've only got my phone, and it's kind of dark in my shop. I need to put alot more lights up. And as you can see from the mess I need to clean up and organize.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey your rockin and Rollin on this. 
Looks good, I'm liking the double tenons. Looks hard to do and yes you need more clamps. Lol


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, another day. First thing I did today was go to Lowes and got some pipes to clamp this up with. You can never have too many clamps. Lol. Then I used the tenons to lay out the mortises.





























Then I took a 3/4 Forstner bit and started drilling the double mortise on the base.









My drill press doesn't have enough stroke to do the mortise in one drilling, so I drilled the first depth all the way across, and raised up the bed of the drill press.









After drilling them, I squared them up with a sharp chisel.









I had to fine tune the tenons so I just used a block of wood and sandpaper.









Then all I had to do was put it together and clamp it up. 









I know I'm probably putting too many pictures and explanation, but I'm trying to maybe show someone who might have never done something like this. So I apologize if I'm boring anyone. But thanks again for looking in.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

It's definitely NOT boring Ray! I'm watching some master ww. Thanks.:notworthy:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

No, the masters are Kenbo and Buggyman, among others in the forum. I just wish I was of their caliber. But I thank you, sir. I'm enjoying building and sharing.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Don't sell yourself short ray. Your doing fine, I'm not board. It's exactly the way I do my mortice and tenons, when I do them which isn't that often. Lol. A lot of people suggest to do the mortice first then the tenon. I find it easier for me to do the tenons first, like yours. 
Good job.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking great Ray!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Love it, definitely keep all the pics coming. You just align your drill mortise by eye each time you relocate?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Love it, definitely keep all the pics coming. You just align your drill mortise by eye each time you relocate?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yeah, I've got a small drill press so it's easier to just go by eye. One of these days I'll make a DP table top. If the mortises were aligned the other way, I use a straight edge to help keep it aligned.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well guys, we never know what life will throw at us. Coming home from work this morning, made it all the way to my road. 2 miles from my house, this happened. 





























I apparently dozed for a second, and had a headon crash. Thank God above we both are all right. I have a couple small bones broken in my lower back, and I'm stove up like crazy. She was bruised up from her belt, but we both are here to thank God. She never slowed down, though I had. 

I was planning on working the table today, got my new cypress stacked in sho. But, it'll wait a couple weeks now. Keep that woman in your prayers that she will continue to be ok. Hopefully it won't be long I'll be back at it. Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh my lord ray. I was reading this and had to read again because I wasn't sure I was reading the right post. Wow!!!! I'm sorry and glad your alive. 
A couple broken bones on your back. Are you in the hospital? Hope you heal fast and get back to that cypress table dog gone it. 
Take care my friend.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Dom. They sent me home cause they really couldn't do anything where the bones are, the bottom of the spine. They are three little "wings" from one of the discs.
So they will have to heal on their own. All it will take is time. Yeah I'm anxious to get back on that table, and my wife is threatening me if I do. lol 
So it'll be a few days. Thanks buddy, and take care.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Thanks Dom. They sent me home cause they really couldn't do anything where the bones are, the bottom of the spine. They are three little "wings" from one of the discs.
> So they will have to heal on their own. All it will take is time. Yeah I'm anxious to get back on that table, and my wife is threatening me if I do. lol
> So it'll be a few days. Thanks buddy, and take care.


I'm still shocked they sent you home. I thought you would be in intensive care? I guess they do things differently down in MS. Lol
Take it easy and keep us posted.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

WOW wasn't expecting that, came on by to check out progress. Progress all right, not in the direction you want. Well hope your progress is good from here on end and for the woman as well. 

Take care

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ray, sorry to hear it buddy. Wha'd ya fracture, your coccyx?... They give ya a lil inner tube? 

Hope ya have a speedy recovery!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't call it by name. Said it was at bottom of spine "sheltered" by pelvic bone, and muscle so they won't move around. So they sent me home with lortabs.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think my right big toe hurts more right now, I guess I was trying to push the brake when it hit, and it got good and jammed.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Guess we'll being seeing a few more posts from you while your wife has you layer up, least you can still come on line 

You came to before you hit I take it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Ray, I am sorry to hear of your accident. Hopefully you heal quickly and 100%. I had just noticed your build thread and was catching up. Was loving all the pictures, you know me and pictures, as well as super long build threads. Table looks great, car not so much. Get better soon and get back in the shop, but don't rush it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Guess we'll being seeing a few more posts from you while your wife has you layer up, least you can still come on line
> 
> You came to before you hit I take it
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yeah, I can bet that might be right. If I can keep this phone charged. lol


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Paul. I hope it won't take too long.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

All right! Thanks be to God I've finally made it back to the shop. I only lasted 3 hours, but it was so good just to be there. I measured off of the tenons on the stretchers to mark the mortise locations. 

















































Then I drilled out all 4 mortises on top of the base. 









Next up was cleaning up the sides and ends of the mortises. I only got two of them cleaned up til I got tuckered out and had to stop. I'm still hurting some, so I did not want to overdo it. 



















I fitted both stretchers to one side, and I'll have to do the other side tomorrow.









Not a lot done, but it felt really good to be back.









This is a pic I took the other day of my daughters house that this will go into. Thanks for looking and have a great day.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Glad your back at it (pun intended) lol
It's looking great. Hey any time in the shop is a good thing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool beans, glad to hear you are making a recovery!

Keep up the good work. Nice house too!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Welcome back


Good progress

Nice house

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all. Not much to report today. I got two hours in shop time today. Have to carry my grand kids home so had to quit early for the drive. 

I cleaned out the other two mortises, fine tuned the tenons. And here is the top of the base dry fit together, and laying on top of the bottom piece.









After this I jointed, ripped to width, and cut to length three pieces of cypress to glue up a blank for one leg. I have it clamped up and waiting on glue to dry. 









That was it for today. Hopefully tomorrow I will glue up another one and try to turn this into a balustrade on my lathe. Wish me luck. Thanks for looking in, and have a great day.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

And another day. Yesterday I didn't get much done, so I didn't post. All I got done was taking the leg blank out of the clamps, running it through the table saw set at 45 degrees to knock off the corners.









I then rounded it off, and started on the 2 inch round and long tenon on one side. That was it for yesterday.









This is my plan for the legs. 









Today I took an idea from an older man I met who made his own lathe. He had gages made up of various sizes to use on his lathe. So I made up some of my own to use on these legs.



















The biggest part of the leg is 5 inches round and here is the 5 inch gage on the leg.









To make a long story short, here is the first leg. I just have to try to make three more just like it, or at least close, lol. 









I've got the second one rounded and the third in clamps, so tomorrow we start over again. Thanks once again for looking in, and y'all have a great day.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks Like a lot of progress. Nice work on the turning for the leg. Can't wait fir all 4 of them.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking sweet

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome work!!! I'm digging that! Way cool!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KLadwig (Oct 6, 2012)

Those gages look like a great way to help all four legs come out the same. 
And, nice legs.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

KLadwig said:


> Those gages look like a great way to help all four legs come out the same.
> And, nice legs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yeah, I'm not a regular turner. Few and far between, so I've never bought a caliper or dividers, so this is the poor mans way, lol.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got back in the shop today. Was able to turn legs 2 & 3. 



















They are not exactly the same. Each one is just slightly different. But they are close enough.
That's all for today. Thanks so much for looking in. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

They look awesome! ...and no one will ever notice but you :smile:

:thumbup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks the same in my eyes. Nice job ray.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I've gotten back to work this week, so it'll be Saturday I think before I'll get back in the shop. Friday after work, we are going to look for a new car. So, I'm thinking of getting another Hyundai, I know it is a very safe car. It was almost Ray-proof. So see you this weekend.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I just found this thread today. Glad you are doing better. Great job on the build. Looking forward to seeing more!!


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, this has been really cool to see the progress. This makes me want to document the progress I've made on the kitchen island I'm building, though I've already done quite a bit w/o pix. Still, might be helpful for someone (me included


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That'd be great Nutz, I for one would like to see it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I wasn't able to get to the shop this weekend like I'd hoped. But this evening I got about an hour and a half and got the last leg turned. Here is all 4 of then. 









I hope that Tomorrow I'll drill the mortises in the base for these. Once I glue up the base, I'll start on the top. 
Thanks for looking in and for your patience with how slow I am. Have a good one.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking good, not much further now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Like a true master at work. Those legs look very nice, and they all look exactly the same. Nice job


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I love those legs, no way i could get all four to match. Smart idea on the measuring jigs. You look like a master of the lathe to me. Nice job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those legs are incredible. This is really coming together. I have problems duplicating dowels on a lathe, let alone 4 gorgeous table legs. Unreal work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I didn't get to the shop like I'd planned. Stuff just gets in the way. Soon though.......


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

By the way thanks for the compliments guys. This is my third lathe project. The first two were the baby cradles I made for my grand kids. My lathe has been sitting idle for three going on four years. When my daughter asked me to build this, she showed me a picture of the table she wanted, and asked could I do it. She said she would order the legs if I wanted her to, or if I thought I couldn't do them. But what redblooded American guy wants to admit to his daughter he can't do something? Superdad kicked into gear, and I said sure no problem. So I have learned how to use sandpaper to smooth out most of my mistakes. I made sure the tenons were 20 inches apart and mostly free handed them. So, while not exact duplicates, they are close enough. I say the differences give them character.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

It'll be another week till I get back to the table. On my anniversary trip to the smokies. See y'all when I get back.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Enjoy your trip. Even if your legs are slightly different it is hard to see more than 2 legs at once on a table and with the distance between then even harder to pick a difference. You'll be the only one that ever knows  and the forum if you tell us lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm jealous ray. Lol happy anniversary. have good time and stay safe. 
See ya soon.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry for the long wait. Been working 12 hours a day, and it don't leave much time for shop. My daughters moving into new house, so I've got to get the table done. I started off using my new to me #6 Stanley plane to flatten the 5/4 boards on one face. 









Then after running through thickness planer I ended up with 1 inch boards. I trued up one edge with circ saw and ripped to width on table saw. I've got the first two boards glued up now. Man, I need some more clamps. I'm always waiting on glue to dry. Oh well. Sorry if I'm boring anyone, with the long waits between postings.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not boring to me. I totally understand being busy. Any time you get shop time is good.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi y'all. Last weekend I glued up all six boards for the top into 3 boards. One 14 inches wide, and two 15 inch boards. 
Today, after having bought some five foot pipes the other day, made up a bunch of cauls for the top glue up. 
I then got the three boards glued up for the top.Of course the top is a little wider and longer so I can square it up and cut it to final length later. 
She wants breadboard ends on the top, so I've got some researching to do. Any tips or comments would be appreciated. Hers a pic of today's glue up.









Thanks for looking and have a great evening.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was beginning to think you forgot about us. Lol
Thanks for the update. Looks nice. 
Ill let the pros chime in on the bread boards.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok another day in the shop. I got the top out of the clamps. Spent the next few hours flattening and sanding it. Next comes the breadboard end. That's something new for me, and to tell the truth makes me a little nervous. I sure don't want to screw up. I've got a lot of time and work in this, and I want it to be right. Anyway here's a couple of shots of the top as it is right now.





























Thanks for looking and wish me luck


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

If anyone has any advice for breadboard ends I'd welcome it. I'm researching them, but firsthand knowledge and advice is good to have.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ray that top looks nice and flat. Nice job. 
As far as bread boards there's lots of different things you could do. Here's a link that may give you an idea. 

http://oldhousecrazy.wordpress.com/...able-diy-part-2-glue-up-and-bread-board-ends/


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Dom. Been reading up on some. This seems to be one of the easier ones I've read about. I appreciate it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yesterday I got a couple hours in the shop. I face jointed, planed to 1 inch, and ripped to width two pieces of walnut for the breadboard ends.
Today was more of a frustrating type day. I set up the table saw for a 1/2 inch dado. Trying to cut the groove, the wood kept trying to ride up, so I had to use a clamp as a holddown.









I got the groove cut a hair over an inch deep. Flipping each piece end for end got it centered.









Then I set up a straight edge to rout the tongue on the ends of the table. This went fine. 









I routed both sides of each end, I fitted the first side with no problems. Sorry i'll put a picture up tomorrow. I started fitting the second side, tapping it onto the tongue. I didn't think I was doing it hard, but it cracked. Right along the line at the bottom of the groove. Where the wood was thinnest. I guess the tongue was a little fatter than the groove right in the middle. I had slipped the ends on one at a time to make sure it fit. I just assumed it was good all the way across.
So back to the woodpile, get another piece, which I face jointed flat, planed to the right thickness, jointed one edge, and was going to run the groove. That's when I noticed the board was warped. It was flat coming off the jointer, before I planed it. So, that was where I walked away. Tomorrows another day. 
Thanks for looking in. Have a great holiday.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice dado ray. I think it's going to look nice when your done with it. Hard to tell by the pics, but looks like your getting it. 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

How are you planning on finishing that table top? Nice build


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well , to be honest, I'm not sure. The daughter is going to milk paint the base, and I am hoping to poly the top. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Back in the shop today . First off I drilled some holes in the BB ends for the pegs.









Then I put the boards on over the tongues and marked the holes. Using a center punch, I marked the holes a bit closer for draw bore pegging.









Then I drilled the holes, elongating the outer holes.



















I glued the center about 5 inches, and pegged all 6 holes. Here it's in clamps till morning. 



















Next I started attempting to drill the mortises for the table leg in the base. I found out quickly my drill press nor my corded drill has enough oomph to drill a 2 inch hole. I pulled out my old hammer drill. It took all it had to drill one hole, and almost an hour letting it cool off every little bit. Wow, I guess I'm going to need a new, bigger drill, and maybe a better bit. But, here is one leg, dry fit into the base. 
I hope to make more progress soon. Thanks so much for looking, and have a great night. Oh, and I also glued in some blocks to fill in the open dado. There's about 1/2 inch between tongue and piece I glued in for expansion.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well it's been a while since my last post I know. Here's some shots to prove I am making progress.









This is the top part of the base glued and clamped. 
Next pic shows one of the four pads I've put on the bottom of the base.









Next shows the edge and corner treatment of the top.









And this last pic shows the balusters attached to the bottom. I had to rethink attachment since I had trouble with the mortises. So, they are lag bolted on. One of the design changes we have to go through.









Thanks for your patience and for looking in.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll soon be doing an inlay on the top and soon I should be done.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was beginning to wonder if you finished it and forgot to share, or maybe I missed it. Lol
Looking good man!!! I really like the way the bread boards came out. Thumbs up!!!!
What's the inlay going to be? Oh wait don't tell me, let it be a surprise.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

That is a beautiful breadboard end, and the routed profile makes it pop! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ray that really looks great! Nicely done!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks man. My thank button is not working . I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Thanks man. My thank button is not working . I appreciate the compliments.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Haven't commented much but I have been watching this build. I gotta tell ya, I can't wait to see the final result. What a wonderful gift. Also, You have done an excellent job in showing us this build. Keep going!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks alot.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not much done today. Got the other half of base out of clamps and attached to balustrades.



















I laid the table top onto the base just to see how it looks. I started working on the inlay. But it'll be next week before I get back on it. Gotta work this evening.









Thanks for looking in, and have a great day.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great rayking. Is that table made to be taken apart For transporting? Looks very heavy to.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

The top will come off, but the base will have to be carried as one piece. Definitely a two man job.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> The top will come off, but the base will have to be carried as one piece. Definitely a two man job.


Lets hope she makes it threw the door, hey!!!!
Now is this going to be in your home?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

No, it's for my daughters new house. I think we will have to turn it sideways to get it through the door. I'll put the top back on once we get it in.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> No, it's for my daughters new house. I think we will have to turn it sideways to get it through the door. I'll put the top back on once we get it in.


Thanks. Sorry if I missed that. She's one lucky girl getting this table. 
Same thing happened when I did my dining table, After building it the wife said will that fit threw the door? Oh shoot!!!! Lol yea it fit like a glove.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, I've also been watching this one silently. I've gotta say, with how heavy the construction is, it almost looks more like a fancy workbench. Hey, that could be a good hybrid table. You can have coasters and place mats that seat in dog holes. Need another hand carving a roast?--just toss it in the end vice. Okay, my comments are no longer productive .


Keep up the good work!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol thanks man. It for sure is heavy. It ought to take whatever her kids can dish out. And I love the idea of dog holes and a vice lol.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

You are the table master. Table looks great. What kind of inlay are you doing?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a simple initial. The letter H. And a band of walnut running the length at each edge. They have their initial used as decoration kind of throughout their house, so that's why I thought to do it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Just a simple initial. The letter H. And a band of walnut running the length at each edge. They have their initial used as decoration kind of throughout their house, so that's why I thought to do it.


There goes my surprise!!! Sad but excited to see.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dominick said:


> There goes my surprise!!! Sad but excited to see.


 Sorry..


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry Dom, didn't think. Mouth open, insert foot. lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Sorry Dom, didn't think. Mouth open, insert foot. lol


Lol ray!!!! No problem. I'm Not worried about it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Friggin sweet, Ray! It looks even better right side up! :smile:

I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking table.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Almost done with it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good Ray. Someday I will build a table for the dining room. Great job.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Paul. I hope to get it done this weekend. Go ahead and build one Paul. It was a fun experience for sure.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

When I do, it will be in the Arts and Crafts Style and out of Oak, hopefully quartersawn.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That'll make a beautiful table!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got a little bit done today. I laid out my letter, traced it with an exacto type knife. 









Then I routed it as close to the lines as I dared, and used a chisel to pare to the knife line.









I set up my router using a board for an edge guide. I got this idea from Cabinetman. He suggested it to Woodnthings on his barn door build. It allows the router to follow the whole edge, not every dip like a bearing might.



















I've got the second edge inlay in clams right now. Tomorrow I'll epoxy in the letter.


----------



## WoodWorkinRI (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent build, can't wait to see your next update.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Coming on fine. The end is in sight. Can't wait


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great ray. I like the letter H. Where is that located on the table? And are you doing an inlay around the table as well? Sorry If I couldn't tell.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all. Dom, I do have a band going down the sides about an inch past the roundover. It's a half inch strip of walnut. And the H is centered on the table top.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

What does the 'H' stand for?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Dave. She married a fella named Harrison, and she has used their initial on alot of things in their house. The cradle I made them has the initial carved into a heart on the side of it also. So it just seemed natural to go with it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

It's a fine looking piece. There was someone looking for table plans the other day, you should post your plans for them, maybe I'll swipe a copy too 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Actually I based it from a picture she found on Internet. I just kind of drew it up on scrap paper. I can take pictures of the papers if you want, but there really were no set plans. This morning I epoxied the letter in. Then after church I went out to shop and sanded it down one last time. 
My daughter told me the other day I could get some chains and stuff together and "distress" the top if I wanted to, before finishing it. I had to tell her she'd have to do that after it left my shop. I've spent way too much time making it look like it does to be doing damage to it. 
So, after I make some clips to fasten it to the base I'm done with it. I will let her do her damage to it, then I'll finish the top. So these next few pics may be the only pristine pics I'll have of the table, lol Thanks for sharing this build with me. I'm sorry it took so long, and for being long winded myself.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good! I can't wait to see what that will look like with a finish on it. Are you going to give us a pic with maybe the inlay and surrounding wiped with some mineral spirits, or do we have to be patient? 

Also, I have no experience with cypress--how well do those knots take a finish?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks man. I'll get some mineral spirits and see what it'll look like. I've never worked with cypress before now, so I guess I'll see.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome build...thanks for sharing it with us. I have enjoyed it and love the detail you put into it. Great job!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job ray. I don't think it took to long. I feel your pain on your daughter wanting to bang it up. 
Looks great. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thanks for putting htis build thread together. i've never cyprus up close. whats it like to work with? hard like oak or maple?


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Rayking, this is an awsome table, and a very good build thread. I have to bookmark this one to read through a few times when the day comes to build something like this for my kitchen.

I really like the cypress and walnut and the way you finished the ends. I've never seen cypress let alone worked with it.

In short, very impressive! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Also trust you are healing up ok from the crash, scary.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have enjoyed building it. Gideon, it is a very soft wood, more like working with cedar. Has a distinctive smell to it, not strong as cedar, but I like the smell.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Carvel, thanks. Yes I'm healing good. Bending over the top chiseling out the letter let me know my back could still hurt some though. Overall though I'm good. Thanks. and this is my first time working with walnut. I love how it cut with a plane, and it has a great smell too.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok finally got some mineral spirits on my way home from work this morning. Here's some shots.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That looks sweet. It's a shame its not going to look like that after your daughter gets a hold of it. 
Who knows? Maybe she'll change her mind.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Dom. Yeah I hope she changes her mind. I figure three kids will distress it enough in a year or so, why push it. But, it's hers to do what she will.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks sharp!


----------



## tplociniak (Oct 22, 2012)

that sure is one awesome table


----------



## northclark9707 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Dave TTC*

Dave, do you sell these beautiful cypress tables with the turned legs


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

northclark9707 said:


> Dave, do you sell these beautiful cypress tables with the turned legs


Not Dave's table. It raykings.
Where in northern Illinois you located? I'm in Mchenry.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

No this will be for my daughter. I'm way too slow to make and sell one. If I could dedicate my time to my shop I might be able to, but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Thanks though.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful table. You're a true craftsman, thank you for showing us.


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

Just curious, why cypress?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

For all excited when I saw this pop up again. Thought there might be something new to the thread by Ray.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> For all excited when I saw this pop up again. Thought there might be something new to the thread by Ray.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I believe he's done with it? other than his daughter beating the snots out of it. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I wanna see it it beat up and finished.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Me too Dave I hope they will let it distress naturally..


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

@jsr

I used cypress because I'd never used it on any other project, and looking at firemedics dresser build it looked nice. My daughter approved so away I went. I have put the last coat of poly on the top, and plan showing one more pic, when I attach the top to the table.
As far as distressing the top, she recruited my wife to do it before I poly'd the top. I just couldn't do it. Lol She took a chain and whacked it in several spots, and then I poly'd over it. It's been cold here, so I've had to wait a good bit between coats. 
I really appreciate the compliments and interest shown. I hope to post final pics very soon.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait for pics. Do you have heating wherever you are applying the poly. Hate to see it craze or something else go wrong.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

No my shop is unheated. Maybe it'll do right. I just give it days between coats.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Really waiting for this one, I'm sure it will turn out good

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I know ya feel, Ray. I planed down some of the most beautiful old red cypress beams from a building that came down in a hurricane. The beam was hand hewn - it had foot adze marks on it!

I built a training yoke and beam for the young pair of working oxen at the museum.

Anyway, after shaping it I then made some "intentionally amiss" strokes with the drawknife, put worms holes, beat it with a chain and other random items in the shop. Then oiled it and called it good. 

The first couple marks were tough, it got easier after that :laughing:


EDIT:
I couldn't find a picture of it, guess I didn't take any... so I guess "it never really happened."


----------

